# Mapping Resources > Reference Material >  Roof tile texture

## Redrobes

Was out and about and got an unusual position where I was on a kind of balcony looking down at this old roof so nearly perpendicular to it. Ok so I am a texture freak but thats an unusual thing if you have tried to get to roof textures...

----------


## Jaxilon

Yeah that is pretty interesting.

I got a couple pictures of some sand and stuff when I was on vacation but you are right, it's not often that you have the birds eye view like that.

----------


## Steel General

Yeah those top down view are rare indeed, try finding a good one of a waterfall - I spent a couple of hours and ended up with bupkiss!  :Very Happy:

----------


## ravells

Very nice indeed RR (I'm a texture freak too) and I've never managed to get a good angle on roofs. I'm going to add that one to my collection!

Had to look up 'bupkiss' in the urban dictionary!

----------


## RobA

> Very nice indeed RR (I'm a texture freak too) and I've never managed to get a good angle on roofs. I'm going to add that one to my collection!
> 
> Had to look up 'bupkiss' in the urban dictionary!


I always though it was a rural saying  :Very Happy: 

-Rob A>

----------


## Redrobes

Thx guys. I have no idea what Bupkiss is either but I expect that Sweet Fanny Adams lives there.

I swear tho that soon ill be building a kite and nailing a camera to it - just getting the time to do it tho.

----------

